# Do I need a special car battery?



## johnnysyf (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi guys, i have a 94 maxima gxe. Just wondering If i need to get a car battery from nissan or could i go to auto zone or one of thoses places and have it replaced. Thanks in advance


----------



## johnnysyf (Nov 22, 2007)

no you can get one from anywhere


----------

